#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Аюрведа и питание

## Дмитрий Певко

Нашёл очень хорошее краткое руководство, писали наши люди для наших условий: http://yogalady.com.ru/articles/yogafood/yogafood.htm

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.03.2009), Аньезка (02.03.2009), Гьямцо (01.03.2009), Манечка (17.01.2010)

----------


## Буль

Аюрведа для наших условий - уже смешно...  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Добавлю, что мне случайно пришлось столкнуться с авторами сайта и они совсем не производят впечатления грамотных людей.

----------


## Gaza

И ещё. Когда я пытался цитировать воззрения Христа на питание меня вырезали за пропаганду чуждых буддизму учений. А аюрведа - это буддийское учение?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Аюрведа - универсальное знание, так же, как и йога, не вижу причин для смеха. Питерский дзен-буддист - тоже смешно?
Аюрведические знания включены в тибетскую медицину.
Газа, вы тоже не производите впечатление грамотного специалиста по питанию. Авторы просто сделали хороший конспект, обо всём этом можно прочесть и в других источниках.

----------


## Буль

> Аюрведа - универсальное знание, так же, как и йога, не вижу причин для смеха. Питерский дзен-буддист - тоже смешно?


Буддизм, как Учение, универсален потому что дан Просветлённым. Кем дана Аюрведа?




> Аюрведические знания включены в тибетскую медицину.


И что должно из этого следовать?




> Газа, уж вы-то совершенно не производите впечатление грамотного специалиста по питанию.


А вот с этим соглашусь!

----------


## Gaza

> Аюрведа - универсальное знание


И даосизм универсальное знание, и фен-шуй, и Сикхизм, и дианетика и много чего. Да мне всё равно, на самом деле. Пусть все пишут, что хотят.
 Но просто мне откровенно жаль человека, который сначала по густоте волос и сухости кожи будет определять какие доши у него преобладают, и потом в зависимости от этих дош решать какие растения и какое мясо ему подходит. 

Убедительная просьба воздерживаться от обсуждения личных качеств собеседника. - Кармапенко

----------


## Gaza

Специалистом по питанию я не являюсь и никогда не претендовал на это.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> который сначала по густоте волос и сухости кожи будет определять какие доши у него преобладают


Это определяется по массе признаков.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Аюрведа для наших условий - уже смешно...


прихожу к такой же мысли. 
_____________________________________________
что касается того, кем она была дана, классически это - знание древних риши. подробнее тут

"Здоровье и болезнь рассматривались [аюрведой], как являющиеся в первую очередь вопросом баланса. В теле было три основных "сока" [три склонности, три "пульсирующих сущности"] – ветер, желчь и флегма – которые могли, как результат дисбаланса, являться причиной болезни. Все болезни были, таким образом, классифицированы, как являющиеся ветром-рожденными, желчью-рожденными, и флегмой-рожденными, либо как их комбинация. Другая категория, несущественная, относилась к случаям травмы и черной магии. Согласно классике аюрведы, даже такие случаи, как демоническое одержание и проклятие, могут быть внесены под заголовком [трех] склонностей-соков, потому что демоны и т.д. должны были действовать через склонности, чтобы вызвать болезнь. Цель аюрведической медицины, таким образом, заключалась в восстановлении склонностей-соков в сбалансированное состояние".

----------


## Aleksey L.

Бао, иногда "Вы" может звучать и как насмешка, и как презрение, и как жалость по отношению к собеседнику. Точнее, может быть так интерпретировано. 

оффтоп: 
в "Эре Милосердия" основную тему романа озвучивает Зиновий Ефимович Гердт (Михал Михалыч Бонзе), эпизод с ним С.Говорухин собирался вообще вырезать из фильма, но что-то в итоге его удержало. Вот этот эпизод:

     Все вокруг меня плавно,  медленно кружилось.  Я  встал,  взял со стола
графин,  пошел за водой на кухню и почувствовал,  что меня тихонько, как на
корабле,  раскачивает,  и  веса своего я не ощущаю -  так все легко,  будто
накачали меня воздухом.
     - ...Вашей твердости, ума и храбрости - мало, - говорил Михал Михалыч,
когда я вернулся в комнату и, сделав небольшой зигзаг, попал на свой стул.
     - А что же еще нужно? - щурился Жеглов.
     - Нужно время и общественные перемены...
     - Какие же это перемены вам нужны? - подозрительно спрашивал Жеглов.
     - Мы  пережили  самую  страшную  в   человеческой  истории  войну,   и
понадобятся годы,  а может быть,  десятилетия, чтобы залечить, изгладить ее
материальные и моральные последствия...
     - Например? - уже стоял перед Михал Михалычем Жеглов.
     - Нужно выстроить заново целые города, восстановить сельское хозяйство
- раз.  Заводы на войну работали,  а теперь надо людей одеть,  обуть - два.
Жилища нужны,  очаги,  так  сказать,  тогда  можно будет с  беспризорностью
детской покончить. Всем дать работу интересную, по душе - три и четыре. Вот
только  таким,   естественным  путем  искоренится  преступность.  Почвы  не
будет...
     - А нам?..
     - А   вам  тогда  останутся  не   тысячи  преступников,   а   единицы.
Рецидивисты, так сказать...
     - Когда же это все произойдет,  по-вашему?  Через двадцать лет?  Через
тридцать?  -  сердито рубил ладонью воздух Жеглов,  а  сам он в моих глазах
слоился, будто был слеплен из табачного дыма.
     - Может быть... - разводил черепашьими ластами Михал Михалыч.
     - Дулю!  -  кричал Жеглов, показывая два жестких суставчатых кукиша. -
Нам некогда ждать, бандюги нынче честным людям житья не дают!
     - Я и не предлагаю ждать,  - пожимал круглыми плечами Михал Михалыч. -
Я хотел только сказать,  что,  по моему глубокому убеждению, в нашей стране
окончательная  победа  над  преступностью будет  одержана  не  карательными
органами,  а естественным ходом нашей жизни,  ее экономическим развитием. А
главное - моралью нашего общества, милосердием и гуманизмом наших людей...
     - Милосердие - это поповское слово, - упрямо мотал головой Жеглов.
     Меня раскачивало на стуле из стороны в сторону, я просто засыпал сидя,
и мне хотелось сказать, что решающее слово в борьбе с бандитами принадлежит
нам,  то есть карательным органам,  но язык меня не слушался,  и  я  только
поворачивал все  время  голову  справа  налево,  как  китайский  болванчик,
выслушивая сначала одного, потом другого.
     - Ошибаетесь,  дорогой юноша, - говорил Михал Михалыч. - Милосердие не
поповский  инструмент,  а  та  форма  взаимоотношений,  к  которой  мы  все
стремимся...
     - Точно! - язвил Жеглов. - "Черная кошка" помилосердствует... Да и мы,
попадись она нам...
     Я  перебрался на диван,  и сквозь наплывающую дрему накатывали на меня
резкие выкрики Жеглова и журчащий тихий говор Михал Михалыча:
     - ...У   одного  африканского  племени  отличная  от   нашей   система
летосчисления.  По  их календарю сейчас на земле -  Эра Милосердия.  И  кто
знает,  может быть,  именно они правы и сейчас в бедности,  крови и насилии
занимается  у   нас  радостная  заря  великой  человеческой  эпохи  -   Эры
Милосердия,  в  расцвете  которой  мы  все  сможем  искренне  ощутить  себя
друзьями, товарищами и братьями...

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Нашёл очень хорошее краткое руководство, писали наши люди для наших условий: http://yogalady.com.ru/articles/yogafood/yogafood.htm


Есть хорошие аюрведисты - Кобыляев и Торсунов. У них есть и лекции и рассылки в итернете. Я пробовал аюрведический распорядок дня и питания - хорошая вещь!

----------


## Эрия

Я обожаю лекции Торсунова, прекрасный человек, талантливый с большой буквы. Его лекции доступны всем. Вот недавно его книги по почте получила, будет чем заняться летом. :Cool:  Он очень хорошо трактует аюрведические знания.

----------


## Sergei

По аюрведе

Посмотрите http://www.koob.ru/yoga/
Анантхападманабха Т. В. Нади-Виджняна
Серьезный труд

И это Атрейя	Прана. Секрет исцеления йогой
Тамже.

Книги хорошие - не про питание но рядом. 
Всем скажу - что аюрведа наука очень древняя и очень серьезная.
Как раз в этих книгах можно прочесть примеры как лечат. 
Китайцы с иглоукалыванием и меридианами - это подготовительная группа.

----------


## Аньезка

Ребята, подскажите, кто знает...все таки пенка, возникающая при изготовлении масла Гхи (та, которую отделяют), - это вредно или полезно? Слышала разные мнения, нужно знать точно...  :Confused:

----------


## Aion

Пену впоследствии можно использовать для добавления в каши или другую пищу.
© Гхи – пища богов

----------

